# shell recommendations (patterning shotgun)



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm going to try patterning a shotgun for the first time.

I already have guidelines for the procedure, but I'd like recommendations of some shells to test.

I mostly hunt pheasants and grouse to a lesser extent. I'd like to test out a variety of shells, but if I tried every pheasant load available, I'd go broke. If anyone could help me narrow down my choices, I'd appreciate it. I realize every barrel is different and what works for yours may not work for mine, but starting out with an idea of what's worked for others may at least put me on the right track.

I'm aware of some of the main ammo companies, so specific suggestions (such as, Remington Nitro Pheasant) would be the most helpful.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

2 3/4" 1 3/8oz Fiochii Golden pheasent in your choice of shot size ought to take care of anything you'll use lead shot on (even Turkeys, I can vouch for dozens of them that have died by that load). That load has seemed to pattern well throug every shotgun we've tried it in.

Steel loads have been a bit trickier for me, my go-to loads are Winchester Supreme 3" 1 1/4oz of #2's or BB's. Kent Faststeel has seemed an acceptable 2nd choice.

These have been shot through a Beretta 303 with a Briley IC and a 391 with the factory IC with good results. Sorry, no pics or actual pellet counts.


----------



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks. I've never used Fiocchi shells of any kind (I've used Federal or Remington mostly). I just put the Golden Pheasant shells on my list.

I've never hunted with steel shot, but I'll keep those in mind as well.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You already know how to spell Fiocchi correctly (I buggered it in my 1st post), you have attained your goal grasshopper!


----------



## Idek (Jul 26, 2006)

don't you mean "gwasshoppah!" ???


----------

